# Should I Restore This Or Leave It?



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## squeedals (Aug 18, 2016)

Curtis Washington said:


> View attachment 351147



Depends.......it could use some tires.......but it's all up to you..........


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks..........


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'd clean it up and leave it how it is. Of course I wouldn't plan on riding it, so I'd keep the original tires and everything. It would be more of a conversation piece than a riding machine.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> I'd clean it up and leave it how it is. Of course I wouldn't plan on riding it, so I'd keep the original tires and everything. It would be more of a conversation piece than a riding machine.



Yeah......I might.


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 18, 2016)

LEAVE!


----------



## jkent (Aug 18, 2016)

You could alway get a set of modern 700c rims and put some tires on them that look the part. Use them to ride on and always keep the original wheel set with the bike so when it's on display put them back on.
Other than that I would just service and clean it the best I could.
On 90% of all bikes it doesn't make a lot of since to do a FULL 100% restoration on them. The cost would be twice the value of the bike.
Unless the bike is unusual or rare or the bike has sentimental value. and you have no intension of ever selling the bike, it just doesn't warrant a full restoration.
JKent


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Why not stick some "French" tyres on it and use it!  walls are for hanging art, bicycles are for riding!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 19, 2016)

Seems like the consensus is leave her be.


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2016)

Just clean it.


----------



## Duck (Aug 19, 2016)

Clean & enjoy.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 19, 2016)

just a good cleaning !!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

Any special lube for the chainless?


----------

